# Best test kits



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys

Can anyone recommend the best test kits out there? Not particularly fussed on testing dosage but more to just see if there is an active ingredient in there.

If not a testing kit a home testosterone test kit?

Thanks guys


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Labmax but not their kits that are sold on eBay as high risk of counterfeits.

If it's testosterone you want to detect you'd probably be better off injecting it and testing your blood


----------



## Brook2108 (Jan 26, 2021)

fxleisure said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anyone recommend the best test kits out there? Not particularly fussed on testing dosage but more to just see if there is an active ingredient in there.
> 
> ...


 I used one of these today and it detected testosterone with a couple of drops. If testing other compounds you need a UV light though


----------



## Brook2108 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------

